
Telepresence Robot has no arms to harass people with - pg
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/08/telepresence-robot-has-no-arms-to-harass-people-with/
======
opticksversi
These things would be great for romantic dates between shy people. Imagine:
two telepresence robots, in a car at a drive-in movie -- or taking a long roll
on a beach, or in a park.

